# Babies for adoption after Dec 1: Princeton, NJ *Everyone has found a home!*



## artsiekat (Nov 4, 2008)

Halloween night, Lyon gave birth to 14 little eepers! Sadly, we lost one during the night.

I've sexed them and believe I have 11 boys! and 2 girls.

I'd really like to find homes for all the boys and maybe keep the girls.

Here is a day 2 picture of them:


----------



## artsiekat (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Babies for adoption after Dec 1: Princeton, NJ*

All the little buggers have their eyes open and are running arouns. They zoom up and down the ramps in their cage and are just a handful right now!

Boy 1 and 6 are already reserved. Boy 8 and 11 are now reserved.

boy 2









boy 3 (I call him magic boy because his forehead spot looks like a moon cresent)









boy 4 (I so wish I could keep splotch brother 1 and nueter him! He loves to wiggle in my armpit and fall asleep!)









boy 5 (splotch brother 2, he's an odd eye, dark ruby red and pink.)









boy 7(This one is a monkey)









boy 9 (another monkey!)









boy 10


----------



## artsiekat (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Babies for adoption after Dec 1: Princeton, NJ*

Boy 4 and 5 are no longer on reserve. The potential adopter couldn't take them.


----------

